# Airbrushed a few blades and DHJs



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Bought a Iwata revolution hp a few weeks ago...been wanting to start painting for a while now.read about it here for a while did tons of searches and grilled some of my friends here on OGF as well,thanks everybody so here we go.set up a table in the basement with small 3 gallon compressor and pressure gauge and water trap.Went out and bought createx at Pat Catans...And got started practicing...the createx site has some good technical advice and how to practice etc.helped me out a lot.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Started with white base coat except the DHJ they are the glass minnow..


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Trying to copy a color an old friend from OGF who shall remain nameless painted that worked well for us this year,it's at the top of the pic...I call it "Playing Hooky"


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Adding more color...fluorescent raspberry I believe...


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Little flurescent violet and some purple dots...


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Ended up with these blades...


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

And these DHJ,was gonna put dots on them but thought they looked ok the way they were..


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Look reel nice rik

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

I clear coated both the blades and cranks with automotive acrylic but plan to do the epoxy eventually.Need to make a lure wheel.Another project for another day...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Those look great, did you put the original hooks and rings back on or did you upgrade them to something more sturdy?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Misdirection,I used the original ones but plan on redoing the hooks and rings on all my DHJ over the winter.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Those blades will kick butt


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Rik,

Did you upgrade the hooks on those DHJ's??? If so what size and brand are they??


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Rik those look great! The walleyes are going to tear them up!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

You got the touch..those blades are hot!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice job! That purpledescent color scheme is one of my all time favs. Looks like you have a nice touch with your airbrush.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Man, they are lookers for sure. 

Makes me want to get into this myself!


----------



## opwins (Nov 26, 2013)

Those should work amazing! Great attention to detail


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

i need to learn to paint!


----------

